# Official 76ers Draft Thread



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

well, it seems like the sixers arent making it to the playoffs, so with that being said, its time to talk about the draft!

for the first round, i think it would be good for them to get a guy like sheldon williams:












> NBA Comparison: Antonio Davis
> 
> Strengths: Burly power forward with a no nonsense approach ... Great experience, 4 years at Duke has given him a strong foundation with a great skill level and solid fundamentals ... Hard worker who has developed a reputation as a great kid ... Extremely strong body ... Deceptively quick and athletic ... Sticks to playing in the post, where he dominates on the NCAA level ... Tremendous wingspan allows him to play like a 7 footer ... A real defensive presence, a shot blocker who won national defensive player of the year as a junior ... Averages close to 4 blocks per game as a senior ... Should be able to guard centers in the NBA ... Great rebounding ability, boxes out well ... Understands how to defend, has become disciplined (blocks a ton of shots without fouling out very often) ... Range on his jumpshot has shown improvement through hard work, along with his free throw shooting ... Fairly consistent out to 12-15 feet ... Posts up well and uses his strength well to score ... His post moves have really developed well in his 4 years at Duke, including hooks and drop steps ... Touch around the basket is good and converts well after contact ...
> 
> ...


in the second? i like hometown man, allen ray from villanova. if AI is still with us, ray can give him some rest on the bench or come out and give us a scoring punch. he can also battle louis williams for the future of our guard position












> NBA Comparison: Luther Head
> 
> Strengths: A pure shooter with range out to NBA 3 point ... Good first step, strong one on one skills ... Adept at creating shots for himself and also strong at catch and shoot ... Has excellent ball handling ability ... Has a knack for creating contact and drawing fouls where he capitalizes on his superb free throw shooting ... Good athlete with nice leaping ability ... Uses screens well ... Good on ball defender due to his quick feet ... His great ability to shoot should allow him to be a scoring role player in the NBA ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I don't know where he will fall in the draft but I'd like to see the Sixers grab Rajon Rondo. Defensive point guard with good floor vision. Jumper is a work in progress but he's good size for a guard and looks to have a long wing span. I'm not sold on Shelden Williams, I think he got away with a lot of calls in college that he won't get in the pros. Offensively, he's ok but will have a hard time scoring against better athleticism. Shelden wouldn't be a horrible pick but I dont think I would be celebrating either.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nah, I don't like the idea of going after Rondo. They need to address the wing or the PF/C spots, especially if they're keeping Iverson.

I wouldn't mind Al Hofford if he was in the area. (I'm not believing that he's returning for a second).


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nah, I don't like the idea of going after Rondo. They need to address the wing or the PF/C spots, especially if they're keeping Iverson.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Al Hofford if he was in the area. (I'm not believing that he's returning for a second).


PF/C spots? I want to see Philly drafting a PG and move Iverson to SG...Iverson is effective at SG...


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd like the sixers to get a good 3. Iverson will be the 1, Iggy the 2, "This years pick if its a 3" the 3, C-Webb the 4, and Sammy the 5. Kyle will be our six man and knock down those treys.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

They should really go for Shelden Williams, the Sixers really need to adress the frontcourt depth.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Depth? He could teach Sammy A thing or two, about catching the ball in the half-court. That might be useful LOL.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

Vermillion said:


> They should really go for Shelden Williams, the Sixers really need to adress the frontcourt depth.


Shelden would be good but it would be nice to develop Shavlik. I like that kid.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> PF/C spots? I want to see Philly drafting a PG and move Iverson to SG...Iverson is effective at SG...


That doesn't make sense especially at this point in AI's career, also he's putting up better numbers at PG than he ever has at SG. If Iverson makes a move it would be to another city, not another position.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pmga said:


> Shelden would be good but it would be nice to develop Shavlik. I like that kid.


Me too. Signing him was King's best move last year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

pmga said:


> Shelden would be good but it would be nice to develop Shavlik. I like that kid.


I like Shavlik too, but you really think he's going to be more than a bench player?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I like Shavlik too, but you really think he's going to be more than a bench player?



lol true


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Honestly, I think the frontcourt is our most crowded position. We have a logjam b/w Hunter, Dalembert, Randolph, and no1 is taking the lead next to C-Webb (who isn't leaving anytime soon). Plus, Cheeks has started to play Barnes against the opposing teams 4. We have a plethora of swingmen also in Salmons, Korver, Green, Iggy, and Barnes if needed. The only position I don't see depth is in the guards. Iverson and Ollie are the only guys you can feel confident bringing up the ball against pressure and making good decisions. I bet either Rondo or Mardy Collins will be available at our slot (I'm assuming 13-15). I don't see how Shelden Williams will make a difference when hes splitting 20 minutes with the rest of our fowards. At the least I think an additional guard will be able to spot Iverson some time and be an immediate upgrade over Ollie. Who knows, I wouldn't mind Williams its just that I see depth at his position already.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

talk about the draft here


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Honestly, I think the frontcourt is our most crowded position. We have a logjam b/w Hunter, Dalembert, Randolph, and no1 is taking the lead next to C-Webb (who isn't leaving anytime soon). Plus, Cheeks has started to play Barnes against the opposing teams 4. We have a plethora of swingmen also in Salmons, Korver, Green, Iggy, and Barnes if needed. The only position I don't see depth is in the guards. Iverson and Ollie are the only guys you can feel confident bringing up the ball against pressure and making good decisions. I bet either Rondo or Mardy Collins will be available at our slot (I'm assuming 13-15). I don't see how Shelden Williams will make a difference when hes splitting 20 minutes with the rest of our fowards. At the least I think an additional guard will be able to spot Iverson some time and be an immediate upgrade over Ollie. Who knows, I wouldn't mind Williams its just that I see depth at his position already.


You don't stop from drafting someone because you have average players at a certain position. There's no use in lauding the depth at certain positions when the team misses out on the playoffs.

Matt Barnes is a free agent, so is John Salmons and I don't think either will be back.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

.6% chance of winning the lottery.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, your probably right. If A.I. and/or Webber leave we should following the popular "best player available" theory, we just need to decide who that is. Personally, I'm not a big fan of Shelden Williams. I think his potential has been capped, he prob. will not get much better than what he is and that he will be a decent pro but not good starter quality. If I were BK, I'd be looking at Mardy Collins, Rondo, Brandon Roy, maybe some foreign guys (even tho I hate them). When it comes to Salmons, my money is on him being back next year. Unfortuneately, the only two fans he's got in this town is BK and Mo Cheeks. Mo Cheeks was talking him up about the playing time he recieved in the last few games reportedly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think Mardy Collins' potential is any higher than John Salmons. So that's why I want to stay away from him. I don't think Brandon Roy will be around though, he played too well in the tournament to still be around in this weak of a draft.

The thing with Shelden Williams, I'm not his biggest fan.. but I wasn't the biggest fan of Carlos Boozer either. The Duke system is notoriously known for limiting some players and making others appear better than they are. He has bad footwork, but his ability on the boards and as a shotblocker are nice. If he ends up being a solid bench big (say first big off the bench) I think it'd be a worthwhile pick.

The guy I want (and I'm hoping he declares) is Al Horford. I think he has the looks of a steal if he came out.

Another possibility is Patrick O'Bryant, he showed an ability to score in the post, and he was a shotblocking threat. He needs to pack on weight though, he'd definitely be there when the Sixers pick comes around. The one thing about him though is questions of whether or not he's soft. He's not going to be a stud, but a servicable big.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Sixers' pick in the second round, either No. 42 or No. 43, belongs to Cleveland, which acquired it in February when the Sixers dealt Lee Nailon to the Cavaliers. The Sixers got a No. 2 pick back from the Cavaliers, but it is protected this year. The Cavs will pick 55th.


LINK

So it's another year with one draft pick, at least this year's one is in the first round. I wonder though, if the Sixers could keep their second rounder if they exercise their option to swap picks with the Nets? It's top 57 protected. In the end I don't know if it's worth it.

It might be better to just get the extra second round pick in next year's draft. It's not impossible to land a second rounder if the Sixers really want one, and there are some players who I'm definitely interested in.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

If we trade A.I. and Webber than it's prob. smarter to keep next years pick since we'll most likely have a horrible record. There's always some team that's willing to give up their 2nd rounder for cash or a scrub. Not sure I see the depth in the 2nd round as much as I have in years past, who do you like that would be around in the 2nd?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The guy I want the most in the second round is Craig Smith. I see him as a player who'd be capable of coming in off the bench and provide instant post scoring. I he can measure out at around 6'6.5 he'd be a solid addition.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> The guy I want the most in the second round is Craig Smith. I see him as a player who'd be capable of coming in off the bench and provide instant post scoring. I he can measure out at around 6'6.5 he'd be a solid addition.


I like Craig Smith and he will def. get a look in the NBA, the lack of size could be a big problem against shot blockers but he certainly warrants a second round pick. His FT% is lackluster also but it could improve, he does have a decent stroke. When you mentioned Smith it made me think of a guy out of the A-10 that I would like to see the Sixers look at. Curtis Withers (from Charlotte) is built in the same mold as Smith, he's a chisled, athletic 6'7 guy who was dunking on people off the vert and was a decent shooter from free throw line extended. Struggled on the line also. His stock really dropped b/c he was on a team with shot happy guards that refused to enter the ball into the post but was still a double-double guy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How is Curtis Withers' post game? And how is he on the boards?

If his stock fell like you said, he could be a possible undrafted signee.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Decent post game but could use a few more moves. Most of his points in the paint were aggressive dunks. He was a beast on the boards in college, that will change in the pros but he will get his fair share. Very athletic, he'll go up and get them.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

What would you guys think about Hilton Armstrong at 13? He's a inch or two taller than Shelden Williams and has put on muscle every year he has been at UConn. His skills have also progressed since he got there, he saw hardly any minutes as a freshman, so I would think he would receptive to coaching. The advantages over Williams is he's more athletic, prob. a better shot blocker in the pros, and more (dare I say) potential. The disadvantages against Williams is definitely experience and minimal offensive game when not dunking (inside and outside).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I liked Hilton Armstrong alot going into the Big East tournament, but after seeing him be MIA throughout.. I think this guy is Steven Hunter part 2.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I liked Hilton Armstrong alot going into the Big East tournament, but after seeing him be MIA throughout.. I think this guy is Steven Hunter part 2.


You mean the NCAA tournament? B/C in the Big East tourney he only played one game and had 14 and 10. This guy is only getting better, he played against weak high school competition and came into UConn as a skinny big man with no skills. He played against NBA worthy competition every day in practice with Okafor, Boone, and company. He's grown tremendously just to get to this point of being drafted and I don't think he's a finished product yet. I like him b/c I believe that the Sixers need to hit a home run with this pick not just a contributing player. Armstrong certainly has a higher chance to fail but I think he could leap over some drafted before him also.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's not just about the stats, it's how he looks on the court to me.

Of the big men I've seen that are in this draft (as of right now) the only possible home run is LaMarcus Aldridge, and of course he'll be long gone. Armstrong doesn't flash big time potential, he'll be a solid player which isn't bad at #13 in a weak draft.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Mattjb34 said:


> We have a plethora of swingmen also in Salmons, Korver, Green, Iggy, and Barnes if needed.


Salmons and Green are more of combo guards though.


----------

